# So getting your feet tattooed really hurts



## infernalservice (May 28, 2014)

This is from a few weeks back. I decided to get one image tattooed across both feet. The art is based on Dionysus, the Greek god of wine and ritual madness. His animal form was often represented as a sepent, he carried a thysus staff, and wore fox skins in human form. I gave my artist (Matt Lambdin) full run of those ideas. 
Pic from instagram:




My toe nails spell out IRONCLAD, the name of the studio I got it done at haha.


----------



## Daf57 (May 28, 2014)

That is very well done and quite striking! Love the color and balance. Congrats!


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (May 28, 2014)

I dig this for four reasons:

1) Artwork is fantastic
2) Placement/orientation is unique
3) Big fan of greek mythology
4) My surname is pretty rare, so it makes me happy when I see it.

Happy New Ink Day!


----------



## MikeH (May 28, 2014)

Matt is the god damn man! Small world. I've hung out with him a couple of times because I'm good friends with the guys in And Hell Followed With. He's done some work on a couple friends of mine and he's fantastic.

Also, feet tattoos suck dick.


----------



## infernalservice (May 29, 2014)

MikeH said:


> Matt is the god damn man! Small world. I've hung out with him a couple of times because I'm good friends with the guys in And Hell Followed With. He's done some work on a couple friends of mine and he's fantastic.
> 
> Also, feet tattoos suck dick.



I am debating on having Matt do my torso. I already have a ton of appointments booked for tattoos this summer from guys I have been trying to collect from for a while, so it's a ways a way.


----------



## MikeH (May 29, 2014)

I really love his style. I might try to get tattooed by him the next time I'm up there, if I can plan far enough in advance. I want to get my torso done soon as well. A few of my friends who have theirs done have said it put them out of getting tattooed for a long time because it was so terrible. Good money saver, I guess.


----------



## FIXXXER (Jun 3, 2014)

tatt looks great but the toe nails, WTF?


----------



## patata (Jun 5, 2014)

SICK!

Love Oldschool lining.


----------

